# Distorted login screen



## Lasse (Mar 21, 2010)

When I am about to login at the login prompt, all I can see is a distorted image around the login prompt. I am using FreeBSD 8.0 - RELEASE 64-bit version. I use the NVIDIA 195.36.15 driver. Does anyone know how to fix this problem? I would be grateful since this is a bit annoying.

Thanks in advance/
Lasse.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 21, 2010)

Maybe Xorg is running in the wrong resolution and you need a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file with a valid mode line. Or maybe it's a driver problem.


----------



## Zare (Mar 21, 2010)

Is that a laptop?


----------

